# zyprexa



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Are the psychiatrist just fooling people when they tell people that this and other AAPs will make it easier to deal with their pent up emotional energy?? Anyone who's taken it for some time? I've been a huge sketptic when it comes to meds but I am also a bit tired. In a way I want to trust psychiatrist who will tell me I will make things better for me, but in a way I also feel like it is resigning. I guess I probably will just feel like hell after a couple of days and quit.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

snow storm said:


> Are the psychiatrist just fooling people when they tell people that this and other AAPs will make it easier to deal with their pent up emotional energy?? Anyone who's taken it for some time? I've been a huge sketptic when it comes to meds but I am also a bit tired. In a way I want to trust psychiatrist who will tell me I will make things better for me, but in a way I also feel like it is resigning. I guess I probably will just feel like hell after a couple of days and quit.


If your DR RX'd Zyprexa then he figures it will help you. Zyprexa is very good at what it does, damn good. I used it to treat anxiety that was not treatable thru other meds. The only thing I noticed was a slight weight gain and it will obviously slow you down to a crawl. I only took 2.5 prn to settle floating anxiety. Granted, Zyprexa for anxiety is like a sledge hammer for a fly but whatever works. Also, watch your food intake, I ate and ate and ate, it made me want to eat everything in site. I hope it works out for you. Good luck.


----------

